# Allez Sport Steel



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

I was ridding my CX bike last year for the commute. I just never felt comfortable on it. So i sold it. I currently ride a 2010 Tarmac Comp Rival. Size 54. I"m considering The Allez Sport Steel in a size 54? I would like the fit to be as close as possible to the Tarmac. The Allez would be the commuter and rainy day rider. So what do you think of it? The down tube shifters will be a cool addition. And I like the retro look. All opinions are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Is this the bike you are talking about?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=188529

If so, this was an intersting thread on it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thehook said:


> I was ridding my CX bike last year for the commute. I just never felt comfortable on it. So i sold it. I currently ride a 2010 Tarmac Comp Rival. Size 54. I"m considering The Allez Sport Steel in a size 54? I would like the fit to be as close as possible to the Tarmac. *The Allez would be the commuter and rainy day rider. *So what do you think of it? The down tube shifters will be a cool addition. And I like the retro look. All opinions are welcome.
> 
> Thanks


Don't get me wrong here because I'm a steel lover, but considering steel rusts, you may want to reverse your plan and use an alu (or even CF) bike as a commuter/ rain bike and keep the steel ride for those sunny Sunday cruises....


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I love my Allez Double Steel. If your LBS does not have a steel Allez in stock, you can ride the aluminum Allez to get an idea of frame size. I have been told that the geometry is very similar. Also I typically ride a 56, but my LBS recommended that I get a 54, and it fits great. I am glad I did not get the 56.

I would not worry about rust, but if you are worried about it, get some JP Weigle Frame Saver spray, and spray into the bottom bracket and steer tube holes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

e39540is said:


> I love my Allez Double Steel. If your LBS does not have a steel Allez in stock, you can ride the aluminum Allez to get an idea of frame size. I have been told that the geometry is very similar. Also I typically ride a 56, but my LBS recommended that I get a 54, and it fits great. I am glad I did not get the 56.
> 
> *I would not worry about rust, but if you are worried about it, get some JP Weigle Frame Saver spray, and spray into the bottom bracket and steer tube holes*.


I think there are a number of factors that play into the prevalence of rust on steel frames. Most notably, is environment. I live in the NE, have ridden both of my steel bikes in all kinds of conditions ranging from humid, to rainy, to salted roads. I won't deny that, to some extent, I was negligent in their care, but both rusted (one inside _and_ out) after about 15 years. I'm not so much arguing against their use in those conditions, more offering that it should be a consideration.

Lastly, Framesaver might protect the internal tubing to an extent, but it won't help the externals. Gotta wax them regularly and clean after every ride in adverse conditions.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

Bought it today. Pick it up tomorrow. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thehook said:


> Bought it today. Pick it up tomorrow. Thanks for the replies.


Congrats!! Post pics when you get a chance.


----------

